# 84 720 4x4 Rebuild / Swap Advice



## 844X4 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Members,

New to this forum and still a newbie to the joys of a compact truck. I have a very dependable 84 4x4 King Cab with the 2.4l "z" engine. I have done all the stuff to get it going (starter, alternator,water pump, brakes, clutch/pressure plate, u-joints) and I have been driving it a year now and due 2 fuel prices it is my primary transportation. Just like any other gearhead now I would like a couple things, most notably more power and smoother operation. Mostly smoother operation lol. I picked up a spare engine for free and it is tore down and looks ok.Short of a 4BT Cummins Biodiesel conversion here is where I think I am headed considering bang for buck. ANY input appreciated. Even if that input involves a different engine (240 engine) as long as there is no tranny swap.
Rebuild the stock engine with a Comp Came bumpstick, Weber carb conversion, and Pacesetter header. I can't c a way to get more bang for the buck for an everyday driver that pulls a little 5'x8' trailer and a riding mower around. Well let me know what u think. Ur help and advice is sincerely appreciated. Josh


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan used a SD22 & a SD25 back in the 80's pu's... just a thought


----------



## 844X4 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Very Nice Thought*

I agree with that thought but I have had pretty much zero luck even finding a diesel donor to get a price on a rebuilder and my machinists seems reluctant to work on one. I would LOVE a diesel powerplant so if anyone reading this has input on the Nissan Diesel platform PLEASE chime in. If I could do it for $2k-$2500 turn key I would be all over that.


----------

